# Boxing, taekwondo & jujitsu?



## jona-than✓ (Dec 19, 2018)

Hey. New here and new to the world of Martial arts. I want to get into a casual self defense and offense regimen. I'm not looking to be a pro. I  just want to be comfortable with myself in a possible situation. I'm extremely busy but would like to have some comfort with my body in case of a possible fight. I'm thinking of doing a once per week boxing class, once per week taekwondo class and once per week jujitsu class with the intention of buidibui some comfort and confidence in a possible situation. I really enjoy lifting weights though. That's my joy but I also don't care to be a bodybuilder again. I would like to add weight lifting into my life without it holding me back with these Martial arts classes. I should add that I'm currently sick with a hormonal imbalance as well as physical and mental fatigue from a pituitary gland tumor and am slowly getting better. Once I'm good to go I'd like to get into a regimen to be comfortable with my hands, legs and ground as well as add weight training into my weekly life but not for bodybuilding, More like for the joy of weight lifting and health and longevity. 

Would boxing, taekwondo and jujitsu overlap each other and not fit well together?

Can I add weight training too or is this all too much?

What kind of weight training should / could I add?

Any advice would be much appreciated. Thanks everyone.


----------



## lklawson (Dec 19, 2018)

jona-than✓ said:


> Would boxing, taekwondo and jujitsu overlap each other and not fit well together?


Personally, I don't think so, particularly for a beginner.  Pick one and do that until you get some level of competence with it before adding another.  If you feel you must merge two, then I'd say take boxing and a grappling based art such as Judo, wrestling, or Brazilian Ju Jitsu.  You just wrote "jujitsu" so I don't know which style of jujitsu you're referring to.



> Can I add weight training too or is this all too much?


No, that's fine.  Weight training will be fine, as long as you can give your body sufficient time between martial arts sessions and weight sessions to recover.



> What kind of weight training should / could I add?


Almost doesn't matter.  I'd recommend against Bodybuilding style training but even that can be beneficial.  Getting stronger, particularly "explosive" strength can only help.  If you can afford it, a weight lifting trainer/coach is a good idea.  It is possible to do it wrong and hinder, or even hurt yourself.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## jona-than✓ (Dec 19, 2018)

lklawson said:


> Personally, I don't think so, particularly for a beginner.  Pick one and do that until you get some level of competence with it before adding another.  If you feel you must merge two, then I'd say take boxing and a grappling based art such as Judo, wrestling, or Brazilian Ju Jitsu.  You just wrote "jujitsu" so I don't know which style of jujitsu you're referring to.
> 
> No, that's fine.  Weight training will be fine, as long as you can give your body sufficient time between martial arts sessions and weight sessions to recover.
> 
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## Flying Crane (Dec 19, 2018)

Honestly, given that you say you are a beginner and are also dealing with some health issues I would say this is way too much.

I suggest you begin with whichever system seems most interesting to you and just stick with that for at least a couple years before you even begin thinking about cross training with another method.  You might even decide then that you don’t want to cross train and the one system satisfies your interests, and demands all of the time you have available for training anyways.

A big mistake of beginners is trying to do everything.  You just cannot do that.

People who already have a good deal of experience are generally in a better position to start adding another system to their training.  But i would say that adding three new systems at the same time, plus weight training, is too much even for an experienced person to do.  It is too much material that goes in too many directions at the same time, you won’t have the time to adequately practice any of it, which will lead to frustration as you progress slowly or not at all in all of them, and may simply lead to burnout.


----------



## Christopher Adamchek (Dec 19, 2018)

As already said pick one to get decent at first, if your jujitsu is real japanese jujitsu then do that it should be the most well rounded.


----------



## jona-than✓ (Dec 19, 2018)

Thanks guys. I just thought about something as well. I'm looking for something that'll give me confidence in a possible real life situation. What do you guys think of combat sambo? Or krav maga or something like that?


----------



## lklawson (Dec 19, 2018)

jona-than✓ said:


> Thanks guys. I just thought about something as well. I'm looking for something that'll give me confidence in a possible real life situation. What do you guys think of combat sambo? Or krav maga or something like that?


The terms are very generic and cover a wide range of stuff that can be anywhere between good and utter crap.  I generally don't recommend either one of those "sight unseen."

If I absolutely had to, was forced at gun point, to choose one of those two, I'd start with "combat sambo."  Sambo is a russian grappling based martial art with a good reputation.  Despite what the Soviets claimed while they were in power, it was derived from Judo, several forms of native wrestling, and a bit of other stuff thrown in.  I've known sambo players who were hard men and good at grappling.  That said, any martial art which starts it's name with "combat..." is kinda a red flag to me in much the same way that any gear which starts with "tactical..." requires additional scrutiny before I would buy or endorse it.

Peace favor your sword,
Kirk


----------



## Headhunter (Dec 19, 2018)

Pick one style and stick with it. All this style vs style is just bs and ego. You get good in any martial art you can potentially defend yourself. I say potentially because there's never any guarantees


----------



## Hanzou (Dec 19, 2018)

Christopher Adamchek said:


> As already said pick one to get decent at first, if your jujitsu is real japanese jujitsu then do that it should be the most well rounded.



Only if the Japanese JJ guys are doing live training. If they’re doing a bunch of choreographed role-playing, don’t bother.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Dec 19, 2018)

lklawson said:


> The terms are very generic and cover a wide range of stuff that can be anywhere between good and utter crap.  I generally don't recommend either one of those "sight unseen."
> 
> If I absolutely had to, was forced at gun point, to choose one of those two, I'd start with "combat sambo."  Sambo is a russian grappling based martial art with a good reputation.  Despite what the Soviets claimed while they were in power, it was derived from Judo, several forms of native wrestling, and a bit of other stuff thrown in.  I've known sambo players who were hard men and good at grappling.  That said, any martial art which starts it's name with "combat..." is kinda a red flag to me in much the same way that any gear which starts with "tactical..." requires additional scrutiny before I would buy or endorse it.
> 
> ...


Combat sambo is a bit different than the other combat or tactical martial arts. Sambo is split into sport sambo or combat sambo, and generally the difference is just that it includes more striking then sport sambo. The combat word (generally) isnt one of those situations where it was tacked on for marketing. 

To OP: Is there a combat sambo school near you? If so, I would absolutely recommend that. Sambo is hella fun, and does a good job of incorporating that mix you were talking about.


----------



## WaterGal (Dec 19, 2018)

Most martial arts schools will let you come visit, and even try a few classes for free (or for a nominal trial fee, to weed out time-wasters that just want a free class). Go check out some of these schools, see what looks interesting and fits your schedule. And then, like others have said, start with training in _one style_. I'd recommend taking one style 2x per week to start with.

You should be able to combine that with some weight training 2-3x a week without a problem, as long as your doctor has cleared you for exercise. Many gyms offer weight-lifting classes, and there are online training programs as well (they provide you with workout plans and videos showing how to do different exercises, like a personal trainer but cheaper). I like taking BodyPump weight classes (which is mostly women at my gym, but some guys do it too), while I know someone else that swears by an online program called Athlean X.


----------



## Buka (Dec 19, 2018)

Welcome to MartialTalk, John-than check mark. 

Forgive me, I don't know how to make a check mark on my machine. Just wanted to say welcome to Martial Talk, bro.


----------



## jona-than✓ (Dec 19, 2018)

kempodisciple said:


> Combat sambo is a bit different than the other combat or tactical martial arts. Sambo is split into sport sambo or combat sambo, and generally the difference is just that it includes more striking then sport sambo. The combat word (generally) isnt one of those situations where it was tacked on for marketing.
> 
> To OP: Is there a combat sambo school near you? If so, I would absolutely recommend that. Sambo is hella fun, and does a good job of incorporating that mix you were talking about.


I doubt it. We barely have a krav maga here. Good thing I plan on moving though


----------



## jona-than✓ (Dec 19, 2018)

Buka said:


> Welcome to MartialTalk, John-than check mark.
> 
> Forgive me, I don't know how to make a check mark on my machine. Just wanted to say welcome to Martial Talk, bro.


Thank you! The ✓ is on my phone. I thought it looked neat so I added it into the name lol


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jan 2, 2019)

Buka said:


> Welcome to MartialTalk, John-than check mark.
> 
> Forgive me, I don't know how to make a check mark on my machine. Just wanted to say welcome to Martial Talk, bro.



You can highlight the poster's ✓ checkmark and press control c.  Then put your cursor where you want the checkmark to be and push control v.  The check mark will magically appear.

In Windows Word, you can press Alt 2713 and it should put a check mark where your cursor was.  I am not sure what Martial Talk would use.


----------



## dvcochran (Jan 2, 2019)

oftheherd1 said:


> You can highlight the poster's ✓ checkmark and press control c.  Then put your cursor where you want the checkmark to be and push control v.  The check mark will magically appear.
> 
> In Windows Word, you can press Alt 2713 and it should put a check mark where your cursor was.  I am not sure what Martial Talk would use.


Alt 2713 makes the Ö character which is extended ASCII character 153. A check mark is Alt 251.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jan 3, 2019)

jona-than✓ said:


> Hey. New here and new to the world of Martial arts. I want to get into a casual self defense and offense regimen. I'm not looking to be a pro. I  just want to be comfortable with myself in a possible situation. I'm extremely busy but would like to have some comfort with my body in case of a possible fight. I'm thinking of doing a once per week boxing class, once per week taekwondo class and once per week jujitsu class with the intention of buidibui some comfort and confidence in a possible situation. I really enjoy lifting weights though. That's my joy but I also don't care to be a bodybuilder again. I would like to add weight lifting into my life without it holding me back with these Martial arts classes. I should add that I'm currently sick with a hormonal imbalance as well as physical and mental fatigue from a pituitary gland tumor and am slowly getting better. Once I'm good to go I'd like to get into a regimen to be comfortable with my hands, legs and ground as well as add weight training into my weekly life but not for bodybuilding, More like for the joy of weight lifting and health and longevity.
> 
> Would boxing, taekwondo and jujitsu overlap each other and not fit well together?
> 
> ...


I'm a big fan of cross-training, but not by thirds as a starting point. If you have 3 days a week to train, you'd be best served by training in one thing 3 days a week. If you feel driven to learn two, I'd lean toward boxing and jujutsu, of the list you provided, giving 2 days to the one you want as your primary (I'd probably lean toward boxing).

All that said, the school/instructor is more important than the style. Go to the schools you're considering and watch. Imagine yourself doing what they are doing, receiving the instruction they are receiving. If that doesn't interest you, move on to the next school. If it does interest you, do some trial classes - most places will have one or two free classes, but I'd be ready to pay for a month to try it out if I'm interested.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jan 3, 2019)

dvcochran said:


> Alt 2713 makes the Ö character which is extended ASCII character 153. A check mark is Alt 251.



I didn't try it since I don't have Windows Word on my computer at home, I just took it from a google search site.  My bad.  Thanks for pointing this out.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jan 3, 2019)

oftheherd1 said:


> I didn't try it since I don't have Windows Word on my computer at home, I just took it from a google search site.  My bad.  Thanks for pointing this out.


You don't need MS Word - that's a function within Windows, actually.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jan 4, 2019)

gpseymour said:


> You don't need MS Word - that's a function within Windows, actually.



Ah, good.  So how can the computer/Windows technically non-savy like @Buka (and me) make it happen with a Windows computer being used here on MT?


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Jan 4, 2019)

oftheherd1 said:


> Ah, good.  So how can the computer/Windows technically non-savy like @Buka (and me) make it happen with a Windows computer being used here on MT?


Just hold down alt and type in 251, and it will show a √ just like the old days.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jan 4, 2019)

oftheherd1 said:


> Ah, good.  So how can the computer/Windows technically non-savy like @Buka (and me) make it happen with a Windows computer being used here on MT?



Two choices. If you have a full keyboard, you can use the ALT+251, using the numbers on the number pad. (It might require 0251 - I don't remember, and don't have a full-size keyboard.) If not, you can open Character Map (a standard Windows utility) and get it there.


----------



## dvcochran (Jan 4, 2019)

oftheherd1 said:


> Ah, good.  So how can the computer/Windows technically non-savy like @Buka (and me) make it happen with a Windows computer being used here on MT?


Hold down the Alt key and enter the desired ASCII value. You can find lookup table with a quick search.


----------



## Deleted member 39746 (Jan 4, 2019)

If you knock off TKD with savate it might overlap better.  I think they partially based the boxing off English boxing.       That is if you can find one.    Just my partial ramblings it might fit better than TKD.   Or look at the other kind of kickboxing styles out there.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jan 5, 2019)

kempodisciple said:


> Just hold down alt and type in 251, and it will show a √ just like the old days.



√  Yep  (from the keypad, not the top of the keyboard) 



gpseymour said:


> Two choices. If you have a full keyboard, you can use the ALT+251, using the numbers on the number pad. (It might require 0251 - I don't remember, and don't have a full-size keyboard.) If not, you can open Character Map (a standard Windows utility) and get it there.



Alt+251  √ (from number pad)
Alt+0251 û  Guess not. 



dvcochran said:


> Hold down the Alt key and enter the desired ASCII value. You can find lookup table with a quick search.



From the number keys at the top of the keyboard -
From the number keys on the number keypad - √

Thanks guys.  √

@Buka You have brought up some good answers for a solution to yours and no doubt other members question on this important subject.  However, since you have not come back in and acknowledged your understanding of these important insights, you are hereby sentenced to write √ 100 times on your next entry in MT. 

As for myself, for being partly wrong and partly correct in my answer, they cancel out and I don't have to write √ on my next entry.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jan 5, 2019)

@Buka, I might have this code wrong, but I think you can get a heavy check mark on Linux (if it's using something called Gnome, and I have no idea why the hell you'd have a gnome in your Linux box) by pressing CTRL+SHIFT+U then 2714. If that produces something else, then I got everything right except the number, making my post somewhat informative and absolutely useless.


----------



## pdg (Jan 7, 2019)

oftheherd1 said:


> As for myself, for being partly wrong and partly correct in my answer, they cancel out and I don't have to write √ on my next entry.



Yeah, except what you've got there is a square root symbol, not a tick (check mark)...


----------



## pdg (Jan 7, 2019)

For clarification:

Alt+251 = square root symbol √
Alt+0252 = tick/check mark ✓


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jan 8, 2019)

OK, you got me.  I should have cleaned my glasses better.    

√√√√√√√√√√√√√√√√√√√√√√√√√√√√√√√√√√√√√√√√√√√√√√√√√√

Good enough?  

Because I cannot get the check mark with Alt+0252.  It produces ü instead.


----------



## Buka (Jan 8, 2019)

Thanks guys. I wish I was on my laptop instead of my phone. If I was I’d check mark my brains out.

Which would only take a couple checks.


----------



## dvcochran (Jan 8, 2019)

Buka said:


> Thanks guys. I wish I was on my laptop instead of my phone. If I was I’d check mark my brains out.
> 
> Which would only take a couple checks.


I resemble that remark.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jan 9, 2019)

oftheherd1 said:


> OK, you got me.  I should have cleaned my glasses better.
> 
> √√√√√√√√√√√√√√√√√√√√√√√√√√√√√√√√√√√√√√√√√√√√√√√√√√
> 
> ...


Did you try without the 0? Windows Character Map used to show the "ALT+" number codes, but no longer does.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Jan 10, 2019)

gpseymour said:


> Did you try without the 0? Windows Character Map used to show the "ALT+" number codes, but no longer does.



Yes, I did. 

In Martial Talk, Alt+250 = ⁿ

and Alt+-0252 = ü  

The same in LibreOffice.  

I don't have the Windows Suite on my computers at home.


----------



## Gerry Seymour (Jan 10, 2019)

oftheherd1 said:


> Yes, I did.
> 
> In Martial Talk, Alt+250 = ⁿ
> 
> ...


I'll have to get out my external keyboard and see what I can discover.


----------

